# School bus. Good idea?



## Sybil6

So my group and I have been thinking of a BOV. I said, since we have a bigger group, a bus would work, right? We said we could move seats, install bunks beds, shelves, etc etc etc. But I was uncertain on whether it's benefits outweigh its drawbacks. Any opinions?


----------



## Caribou

One advantage to a school bus is that you can add fuel storage, water tanks, sewage tanks, and propane tanks under the bus.


----------



## Geek999

If you are planning to use it as a BOV, I don't think you need bunks, but it would have the ability to carry a lot of people and a lot of stuff. If you decide to do this, try to find a diesel engined model. I'd be very interested to know what you do to it. It would make a fun build thread.


----------



## Tirediron

Meerkat has a already converted bus, maybe She will have some insites


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Buses make fantastic bug-out rigs. Get one in good shape. I'd also prefer a diesel and manual transmission.


----------



## Boomy

Here is a site dedicated to bus conversions
http://www.skoolie.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=6366&start=120


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Makes me want to go get one...


----------



## NaeKid

The one major downside to a school-bus is that it is normally designed for use in the city - or - short runs down a rural highway. Fuel-milage is not the best, but, they are built like tanks, so they can plow through anything easily.

If your start-location and end-location have a large distance between them, consider a decommissioned GreyHound bus that isn't built quite as strong as a school bus, but, they are designed for cross-country driving and that could make the fuel-savings that much better.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I was on RedBulls 1955 Scenicruiser a couple of weeks ago and that was some conversion. They are great if you have plenty of time before the crisis to move out. I would not want to be in a bus on an Interstate twelve hours into a crisis. 
Your ability to escape a traffic jam is non existent. 

I do agree with diesel and manual transmission all the way. If you want to use her like a big RV on your property it is a great idea. You can get used ones cheap. Problem may be engine is worn out. Schools don't leave much to save.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I was on RedBulls 1955 Scenicruiser a couple of weeks ago and that was some conversion. They are great if you have plenty of time before the crisis to move out. I would not want to be in a bus on an Interstate twelve hours into a crisis.
> Your ability to escape a traffic jam is non existent.
> 
> I do agree with diesel and manual transmission all the way. If you want to use her like a big RV on your property it is a great idea. You can get used ones cheap. Problem may be engine is worn out. Schools don't leave much to save.


I've seen some that needed new clutch linkage and other odd things done simply because they had so many miles on them.


----------



## Sybil6

We live in a small town and our BOL is nearby, and we intended to use it as a back up, if when we run out of limited supplies and have to make runs. It would hold more storage and with a snow plow added it would be exceptional at moving other vehicles out of the small roadways. I'm liking what I hear!


----------



## helicopter5472

I have an older Diesel International 40 pass bus which I have just used for moving and storing our stuff, Even though it sits most of the time I run it down the road several times a year to keep it in running condition. It's old but only has 38K original miles which was owned by a private school. It pre electronic, so its more EMP proof. I live out in the country on 5 acres, semi secluded, but have 56 acres about twelve miles from here that's much more secluded, and by a river. I have some items for the bus in case I decide to make a temp home of it. I do have a 32 foot motorhome which has most everything including washer/dryer. to live in. I have collecting things like spare 56 gal propane tanks (easy enough to move around) solar batteries, and small wind generator. I am planning to get solar panels that I can mount them on either the MH or the bus that can lay down during travel.
The bus was originally just to move with but came in handy for storage as we collected more and more prep items, even though I would have wanted a standard transmission, It has a Allison 4 speed automatic, my wife can easily drive it without worrying about shifting even though she has driven standards most of her life. Even though we plan to stay here if SHTF we do have a alternative place to go...All back roads from home to property.
I think a bus is a good idea (I paid 1000 for mine) For the money even 3-5 grand is a good deal for a solid storage, both moveable and able to make livable alt. home.


----------



## Sybil6

helicopter5472 said:


> 555555555555555555555552220r1d1re2ns1dnf5e6rf56*e5rf36*r5858585/8399999999999888888777yyyyyyy444444444444444444444444444


I'm sorry....? Are you okay? Are you trying to communicate? Or...? Um...


----------



## LincTex

Boomy said:


> Here is a site dedicated to bus conversions


That first rig is so bad asss.... but unfortunately I think you would have to ditch the bus (and everything in it!!!!) at the first traffic blockade.



Sybil6 said:


> I'm sorry....? Are you okay? Are you trying to communicate? Or...? Um...


Are you using an iPhone or an Android or something?
I can read his post just fine. It says:
I have an older Diesel International 40 pass bus which I have just used for moving and storing our stuff, Even though it sits most of the time I run it down the road several times a year to keep it in running condition. It's old but only has 38K original miles which was owned by a private school. It pre-electronic, so its more EMP proof. I live out in the country on 5 acres, semi secluded, but have 56 acres about twelve miles from here that's much more secluded, and by a river. I have some items for the bus in case I decide to make a temp home of it. I do have a 32 foot motorhome which has most everything including washer/dryer. to live in. I have collecting things like spare 56 gal propane tanks (easy enough to move around) solar batteries, and small wind generator. I am planning to get solar panels that I can mount them on either the MH or the bus that can lay down during travel.
The bus was originally just to move with but came in handy for storage as we collected more and more prep items, even though I would have wanted a standard transmission, It has a Allison 4 speed automatic, my wife can easily drive it without worrying about shifting even though she has driven standards most of her life. Even though we plan to stay here if SHTF we do have a alternative place to go...All back roads from home to property.
I think a bus is a good idea (I paid 1000 for mine) For the money even 3-5 grand is a good deal for a solid storage, both moveable and able to make livable alt. home.


----------



## helicopter5472

Sybil6 said:


> I'm sorry....? Are you okay? Are you trying to communicate? Or...? Um...


Computer malfunction, Blame it on the computer, instead of a brain malfunction, Wow starting to talk like Obama, must seek help......


----------



## TheLazyL

Buss as a ideal BOV?

Depends. on your situation.

Idealistically you would want something that:

1. is fast enough that anyone seeing you approach doesn't have time to set up an ambush.

2. is small enough to go between or around obstacles. 

3. is big enough to carry supplies.

4. is easy concealable. 

5. is very quiet.

6. is able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.

If you didn't need to worry about #2 above, a bus with a few trail bikes strapped on could be very effective. Use the bus as a base and the bikes as scout vehicles.


----------



## LincTex

Wow.... tough criteria there....



TheLazyL said:


> Buss as a ideal BOV?
> Depends. on your situation.
> Idealistically you would want something that:


1. Fail

2. Fail

3. is big enough to carry supplies - - WIN!

4. Fail

5. Fail

6. Fail


----------



## Boomy

Now see LincTex, I figured these would be right up your lane? You gotta admit, the one with the Unimog is kinda sexy in a ******* way?


----------



## Sybil6

We live waaaaay out in the country. The sound would be nothing. We wouldn't need it for anything other than scavenging, and it would hold up under and ambush anyway unless we took on a tank then I... Is there anything we could do? And the space is what we need most.


----------



## Sybil6

I'm not sure if you guys have seen a school bus in a wreck. I was in a bus when it hit three cars moving towards us at roughly 60 mph and the cars flipped and the bus driver just said "oh crap" and pulled over. They can plow through almost anything. Blockades wouldn't be a huge problem in this area anyway. We have 1 4-lane road. ONE FOUR LANE ROAD. Our town is dirt. Hahaha.


----------



## Sybil6

helicopter5472 said:


> Computer malfunction, Blame it on the computer, instead of a brain malfunction, Wow starting to talk like Obama, must seek help......


I'm not Obama, I never stole your money! D: but seriously, sorry for the confusion. I am on an iPod and the message just looked like numbers!


----------



## Caribou

Any vehicle is a compromise. A bus has a lot going for it but it also has a lot of limitations. If you live in the city and are a bit tardy on your departure then a motorcycle might be your best option. Then again, at that point,it might be your only option. If you live in a less congested area and/or get on the move before the masses then a bus can give you living space and cargo area. The four wheeler sitting on the Mog, sitting on the bus has to be owned by someone that recognizes the limits and benefits of different vehicles.

I once owned an old city transit bus that I converted. While there were places that I chose not to go I was surprised at the places that this creature would cross without a problem. Once, in Oregon, on an incline, I was stopped in traffic due to an icy road. The first car had gotten stuck near the crest and a string of us were unable to move till everyone in front had moved. We got out and helped push the six cars in front of me over the crest. One of the drivers behind me expressed, with some concern, that there was no way we could push anything as heavy as my bus up a hill. I rolled my eyes, got into my bus an drove away. I knew my vehicle and my skills. There are situations where a heavy vehicle has an advantage.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Sybil6 said:


> I'm not Obama, I never stole your money! D: but seriously, sorry for the confusion. I am on an iPod and the message just looked like numbers!


Yeah, viewed on my iPhone it just looked like junk


----------



## Sybil6

I defiantly like its perks. We live in a mountainous area though. But I don't think it'll be a problem. The power and storage is what I'm looking for. And I have two four wheelers as well as mountain bikes, at least 2 cars (actually more like 3 or 4, maybe 5). And -prepper- has a four wheel drive jeep that we take off-roading all the time.


----------



## -prepper-

Sybil6 said:


> I defiantly like its perks. We live in a mountainous area though. But I don't think it'll be a problem. The power and storage is what I'm looking for. And I have two four wheelers as well as mountain bikes, at least 2 cars (actually more like 3 or 4, maybe 5). And -prepper- has a four wheel drive jeep that we take off-roading all the time.


If we don't die because you make me laugh so hard whilst we are driving .


----------



## Sybil6

-prepper- said:


> If we don't die because you make me laugh so hard whilst we are driving .


It is not my fault that you laugh like a retarded mule and have full body spasmodic fits.


----------



## LincTex

Y'all are funny to listen to ..........


----------



## helicopter5472

Sybil6 said:


> I'm not Obama, I never stole your money! D: but seriously, sorry for the confusion. I am on an iPod and the message just looked like numbers!


Whoo, vract: sorry about the confusion, I was talking about myself, My cat walked over the computer keys and set some numbers lock on the keys. and somehow it got posted. I was using Obama and his excuses for MY screw up on the posting like he used Bush for everything, I guess next its the Repubs to use as an excuse. Sorry again, it had nothing to do with you :surrender: After fixing the computer I posted below about my bus....


----------



## Sybil6

I was just joking!! Hahaha. It's okay!


----------



## Meerkat

Sybil6 said:


> So my group and I have been thinking of a BOV. I said, since we have a bigger group, a bus would work, right? We said we could move seats, install bunks beds, shelves, etc etc etc. But I was uncertain on whether it's benefits outweigh its drawbacks. Any opinions?


 SKOOLIE .NET was my first suggestion, but someone else put it up. Lots of infor there too.

I have a short one, its easier to turn around and park ,its also more government looking, haha. So its ignored on road trips because most think its a prison or special ed bus.

Only problem I have is bounce on bad roads and TIRES!!! Do not buy one with bud tires, the kind you have to balance with what they call a ' truck '. Our tires werde out of balance and NOBODY could balance then at any truck stops , so they put ' beads ' in them, not sure it they are ok or not.

Also get a 7.3 diesel engine, imo. its the best and easiest to work on. I'm female so I call the front end a snout nose cause it sticks out for easy access. Everything is right there to work on. Good luck but don't forget, they are addictive,haha.:beercheer:


----------



## Meerkat

Sybil6 said:


> I'm not sure if you guys have seen a school bus in a wreck. I was in a bus when it hit three cars moving towards us at roughly 60 mph and the cars flipped and the bus driver just said "oh crap" and pulled over. They can plow through almost anything. Blockades wouldn't be a huge problem in this area anyway. We have 1 4-lane road. ONE FOUR LANE ROAD. Our town is dirt. Hahaha.


If your not going to drive it in traffic then wrecking won't be a problem, but we are always very careful not to follow too close. A bus can be very dangerous to whoever it hits in a car. Always make sure you have plenty of room to stop.


----------



## Sybil6

Meerkat said:


> SKOOLIE .NET was my first suggestion, but someone else put it up. Lots of infor there too. I have a short one, its easier to turn around and park ,its also more government looking, haha. So its ignored on road trips because most think its a prison or special ed bus. Only problem I have is bounce on bad roads and TIRES!!! Do not buy one with bud tires, the kind you have to balance with what they call a ' truck '. Our tires werde out of balance and NOBODY could balance then at any truck stops , so they put ' beads ' in them, not sure it they are ok or not. Also get a 7.3 diesel engine, imo. its the best and easiest to work on. I'm female so I call the front end a snout nose cause it sticks out for easy access. Everything is right there to work on. Good luck but don't forget, they are addictive,haha.:beercheer:


Thanks! This is great advice! I'll certainly look into these specifics!


----------



## Sybil6

Meerkat said:


> If your not going to drive it in traffic then wrecking won't be a problem, but we are always very careful not to follow too close. A bus can be very dangerous to whoever it hits in a car. Always make sure you have plenty of room to stop.


But in a situation in which a car might be empty but blocking a road, don't you think that by gently accelerating into them that we could push it off road without injuring the bus itself? They're designed to keep children safe so I feel like the only issue would be if the vehicle flipped.


----------



## Tirediron

School buses are built on truck chassis, for the most part. they are tough, you could push a car out of the way If you pushed with the center of the bumper, For a BOV buss, I would add an oil field style pipe bumper to protect the hood and Rad. Look for an international with a mechanical 466 or 7.3 if you plan on diesel, if gas look for a chev or GMC with a 366 or 427.


----------



## LincTex

None will get very good mileage, but a GMC with a 427 is 4-5 MPG on a GOOD day.

I would get one with a 5.9 liter or 8.3 liter Cummins turbo diesel myself. 
The 466 International engine is also bulletproof. 
7.3's are good, but do break once in a great while - - and are very expensive to make _un-broken_ again.


----------



## Boomy

LincTex said:


> None will get very good mileage, but a GMC with a 427 is *4-5 MPG* on a GOOD day.
> 
> I would get one with a 5.9 liter or 8.3 liter Cummins turbo diesel myself.
> The 466 International engine is also bulletproof.
> 7.3's are good, but do break once in a great while - - and are very expensive to make _un-broken_ again.


Ouch...there goes that dream....:surrender:


----------



## Tirediron

For a touring bus the 5.9 cummins would be ideal, most efficient engine of the bunch, 466 IH s are tough but are usually fuel pigs, the reasons for the Big gas chevies is parts availability and the fact that any chevy V8 motor built before 2000 or so will bolt right in, 400& 454 need a special balanced flywheel. Tons of parts for IH 466s too,I Don't like the fuel sucking little pigs but they are tough.


----------



## LincTex

This one has a 8.2 Liter diesel... those engines do NOT have a good reliability record, BTW

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1991CHEVY-SCHOOLBUS-NO-RESERVE-/141083267415


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> 466 IH's are tough but are usually fuel pigs, Tons of parts for IH 466s too,I Don't like the fuel sucking little pigs but they are tough.


I have to hand it to them for durability.... I have never seen one broken. So yes indeed, they are tough!! I guess that is also why parts are so cheap - - no one buys them?!?!?


----------



## Meerkat

Don't expect to be in a hurry going up a hill either, it is a slow climber.
We get 10 mi. to a gal. onroad.


----------

